# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Απόλλων 11 [Irish Coast, Orpheus, Semiramis II, Achilleus, Apollon 11, Regency]

## Haddock

Δεν έχουμε αναφερθεί στο ιστορικό ποστάλι και μετέπειτα κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Ηπειρωτικής του Ποταμιάνου. Το γνωστό website του Σουηδού έχει εκτενη αναφορά. Το ιστορικό της ονοματολογίας του είναι ένα μπέρδεμα. Το miramar ship index έχει καταχωρήσει την ιστορία του ως εξής: 

1952 - Irish Coast, 1968 - ORPHEUS,1969 SEMIRAMIS I,1969 ACHILLEUS,1969 APOLLON 11,1981 REGENCY

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, στην πρύμνη διακρίνονται ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι σωλήνα, και ένα μικρότερο. Οι δυο πρώτες φωτογραφίες είναι του 1977, σε κάποιο λιμάνι της Τουρκίας.

Copyright
Image160.jpg

Copyright
Image163.jpg

Copyright
321426875_3cb4ea188e_o.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ξετρύπωσες πάλι το λαβράκι. 
Από τα λιγότερο φωτογραφημένο καράβια της Ηπειρωτικής, το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 ήταν εξέλειξη του ΟΡΦΕΥΣ, ενώ το ακολούθησε το Scottish Coast (μετέπειτα ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑΣ του Καβουνίδη και Princesa Amorosa του Louis). 

Το τέλος του ήρθε στις Φιλιπίννες όταν το "τουμπάρισε" ένας τυφώνας και αργότερα διαλύθηκε.

----------


## ARMENISTIS

alli mia foto tou Apollona

----------


## esperos

> alli mia foto tou Apollona


ARMENISTIS   offside!

----------


## a.molos

Χρώμα και φουγάρο ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ (κρουαζιερόπλοιο).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το περίφημο κρουαζιερόπλοιο* "Απόλλων 11"* της Ηπειρωτικής.
Το όνομά του παραπέμπει στις ιστορίες του διαστήματος.
Το πήρε από το "Απόλλων 11" που ήταν το πρώτο διαστημικό σκάφος που προσγειώθηκε στη Σελήνη.
Στις 20 Ιουλίου 1969 ο Armstrong, o οποίος επέβαινε μαζί με άλλους δύο αστροναύτες στο σκάφος, έκανε το πρώτο του βήμα στη σελήνη και διατύπωσε μια ιστορική φράση:* "Ένα μικρό βήμα για τον άνθρωπο, ένα γιγαντιαίο άλμα για την ανθρωπότητα".*

----------


## a.molos

Αντώνη, αν αυτό εγινε το 1956 θα ήμουν δέκα χρόνια μεγαλύτερος, αλλά έγινε το 1969 και ειχα την τυχη να το δώ στην τηλεόραση.
Τι μου θύμισες τώρα:???:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Αντώνη, γράφτηκε λάθος η χρονολογία.
Φυσικά το γεγονός που αναφερόμαστε έγινε το 1969.

----------


## Ellinis

Apollon 11 pictured at Lerwick in the Shetland Islands. Must have been on a charter.
The Shetland's museum electronic archives are worth a visit as there are plenty of liners and cruise ships to see.

apollon 11 at shetlands.jpg
Source: http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk/

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To *Aπολλων 11* Σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ...

apollo11 b.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, στην πρύμνη διακρίνονται ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι σωλήνα, και ένα μικρότερο. Οι δυο πρώτες φωτογραφίες είναι του 1977, σε κάποιο λιμάνι της Τουρκίας.


Aν και εχει περασει αρκετος καιρος, οι δυο σωληνες αυτοι, μηπως ειναι για να πετανε τα σκουπιδια, και αυτα να φτανουν μεσα στην μπαριζα, και οχι στη θαλασσα?

----------


## Ellinis

Μάλλον έτσι θα ήταν, και παρατήρησε οτι το πρυμνιο κατάρτι λειτουργούσε σαν εξαγωγή καυσαερίων ή κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μάλλον έτσι θα ήταν, και παρατήρησε οτι το πρυμνιο κατάρτι λειτουργούσε σαν εξαγωγή καυσαερίων ή κάτι τέτοιο...


Που το ειδες αυτο? Δεν μπορω να το δω!

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό εννοούσα:

Image2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρη, πρέπει να είναι η καπνοδόχος του μαγειρείου. Πρύμα, όπως και στον Ορφέα και 2 καταστρώματα πιο κάτω είναι η τραπεζαρία και η κουζίνα-μαγειρείο.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 όταν πουλήθηκε το 1981 σε Μεξικανούς περιπλανήθηκε στην Καραϊβική, αλλά σύντομα βρέθηκε στις Φιλιππίνες.
Εκεί προσάραξε σε κάποιο τυφώνα το 1989 και τελικά διαλύθηκε μετά από ενα χρόνο.

Αφιερωμένη σε αυτόν που τη ζήτησε...  :Wink: 

apollon II as regency out.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## esperos

Και  μία  άφιξη  του  στην  Γένοβα.


APOLLON II f.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για πολλούς το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 ήταν ομορφότερο από το παραπλήσιο ΟΡΦΕΥΣ, προσωπικά δεν έχω άποψη γιατί τον Ορφέα τον έχω δεί "ζωντανό" οπότε έχει προβάδισμα.

H παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο που ζήτησε και μια πλαϊνή του ως REGENCY:

apollon II as regency.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Για πολλούς το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 ήταν ομορφότερο από το παραπλήσιο ΟΡΦΕΥΣ, προσωπικά δεν έχω άποψη γιατί τον Ορφέα τον έχω δεί "ζωντανό" οπότε έχει προβάδισμα.
> 
> H παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο που ζήτησε και μια πλαϊνή του ως REGENCY:


Κοιτα, ο Απολλων ΧΙ, ηταν αδελφο του Γαλαξια, οποτε ηταν πιο "μοντερνο" απο τον Ορφεα (σαν εξελιξη σχεδιου). Καλος ο Ορφεας, το Αφροδιτη (MSL), καλος και ο Απολλωνας, αλλα... Εγω παω για Γαλαξια!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κι αλλη μια φωτογραφια για τους *Απολλωνολατρες
*ApollonII.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για να απαντήσω στον φίλο Ellinis, και επειδή τα έβλεπα και τα δύο την ίδια εποχή, ο Απόλλων είχε αυτή την περίεργη παρέμβαση-κέρατο στην τσιμινιέρα που κατά την άποψή μου δεν ταίριαζε στο κλασσικό σκαρί και ο Ορφέας με πιο συντηρητικές αλλαγές στην μετασκευή του ήταν ομορφότερος.




Γιά να συγκρίνουμε το προφίλ τους.... Τι ψηφίζουν οι φίλοι του forum?

----------


## Ellinis

OΡΦΕΥΣ για εμένα, ίσως έχει να κάνει που το έχω δει και "ζωντανό"...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο φιλος GIANNHSMANTZOURIS  γνωστης αλλα και Fun των πλοιων της Ηπειρωτικης, ψηφιζει    τον Ορφεα μετα την δευτερη μετασκευη που_ _υπεστη οπως ακριβως τον βλεπουμε στην φωτογραφια της συγκρισης._
Εγω ψηφιζω Απολλων 11.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ελπίζω όχι λόγω συνωνυμίας Γιώργο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αpollo 11 για εμενα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA Κατι o καθρεφτης, κατι το αλμπουρο στο φουγαρο, κατι το...ονομα = Apollon II

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να μία φωτογραφία του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 από την πλώρη με τα πιο σκούρα χρώματα της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ, αφιερωμένη στους fans BEN BRUCE και TSS APOLLON:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H πεμτουσια της αγγλικης ακτοπλοικης αντιληψης στα μεταπολεμικα χρονια.Πανεμορφο πλοιο πανεμορφη,κρυσταλινη,φωτο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το   Απολλων 11 σε μια ποζα που αναδυκνειει την ομορφια του! Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια! Ευχαριστουμε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Apollon 11 pictured at Lerwick in the Shetland Islands. Must have been on a charter.
> The Shetland's museum electronic archives are worth a visit as there are plenty of liners and cruise ships to see. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41516
> Source: http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk/


A few more photos of *Apollon II* from exactly the same source. The pictures were taken on *June 28, 1976*.  And to give proper credit, the photographer was* JA Hughson*, a great British photographer.


Apollon II 2.jpeg

Apollon II 19760628.jpeg

Apollon II 3.jpeg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να δούμε και μία φωτογραφία του όπως ήταν αρχικά σαν Irish Coast. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι η αρχική του μορφή μου αρέσει περισσότερο. Το κέρατο στην τσιμινιέρα που απόκτησε επί Ηπειρωτικής λόγω κατάργησης του πρυμιού άλμπουρου και τοποθέτησης ενός μικρού ιστού πάνω από την γέφυρα με χαλάει. Αν είχε υιοθετηθεί η ίδια διάταξη όπως στο ημιαδελφάκι του τον Ορφέα, πιστεύω θα ήταν πιο όμορφο.



Πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό που εμένα με χαλάει στην εμφάνιση του μετασκευασμένου Απόλλωνα είναι το φουγάροκατάρτι στην πρύμνη. Νομίζω οτι το έχω δει σε κάποια φωτο, βαμμένο άσπρο-κόκκινο σαν τη καμινάδα της δεη στο Κερατσίνι!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Apollon 11 στο Μαϊάμι το 1982 παροπλισμένο και σε κακά χάλια σαν Regency, που πουλήθηκε στις Φιλιππίνες όπου και υπήρξε θύμα σφοδρής κακοκαιρίας το 1989.


πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να δούμε και μία φωτογραφία του όπως ήταν αρχικά σαν Irish Coast. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι η αρχική του μορφή μου αρέσει περισσότερο. Το κέρατο στην τσιμινιέρα που απόκτησε επί Ηπειρωτικής λόγω κατάργησης του πρυμιού άλμπουρου και τοποθέτησης ενός μικρού ιστού πάνω από την γέφυρα με χαλάει. Αν είχε υιοθετηθεί η ίδια διάταξη όπως στο ημιαδελφάκι του τον Ορφέα, πιστεύω θα ήταν πιο όμορφο.
> Πηγή shipsnostalgia



Και εδω απο την αλλη πλευρα!  *IRISH COAST


*Irish Coast.jpg

Καρτποσταλ δικια μου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*APOLLON II

*Apollon II.jpg

Συλλογη μου. E-bay

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι άλλη μια φωτογραφία του APOLLON 11, αυτή τη φορά στο Santander της Ισπανίας το 1976.

----------


## Rocinante

> Kαι άλλη μια φωτογραφία του APOLLON 11, αυτή τη φορά στο Santander της Ισπανίας το 1976.


 Πολυ ομορφη φιλε Ellinis. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Apollon%20II-01.jpg*
*ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΙΙ*
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20An/slides/Apollon%20II-01.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεμένο το 1968 στο Birkenhead σε παροπλισμό λίγο πριν την αγορά και μετατροπή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο από την Ηπειρωτική.
Irish_Coast.jpg

πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του Apollon 11 παροπλισμένο στο Μαϊάμι το 1982 σαν Regency με εκτεταμένη σκουριά και τρεξίματα. Προσέξτε την μοναχική καρέκλα του βατσιμάνη στο πάνω κατάστρωμα:

πηγή shipsnostalgia
Regency1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μετα το ομορφο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο που μας χαρισε ο φιλος Αλεξανδρος, να δουμε  το Απολλων ΙΙ σε μια διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Epirotiki Lines 

_postcard.jpgpostcard_a.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _ Μετα το ομορφο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο που μας χαρισε ο φιλος Αλεξανδρος, να δουμε το Απολλων ΙΙ σε μια διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Epirotiki Lines_


George congratulations on acquiring such a beautiful postcard. Was it you who bid for it recently on ebay? I am pleased it was you as I had also bid for it but it became a bit too expensive!

Cheers, Henry.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_My friend Henry it's not from ebay  but from monastiraki sguare_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _My friend Henry it's not from ebay but from monastiraki sguare_


Ah from the famous flea market, sometimes you must find real treasures there.....if only I lived in Athens!

Henry

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To   Αχιλλευς το 1969 στο λιμανι του Ρεθυμνου σε μια ομορφη καρτποσταλ_

postcard by Diakakis.jpgpostcard.jpg
_postcard by Diakakis_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Μετα το ομορφο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο που μας χαρισε ο φιλος Αλεξανδρος, να δουμε το Απολλων ΙΙ σε μια διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Epirotiki Lines 
> 
> _postcard.jpgpostcard_a.jpg


Και επειδή ο λόγος τελευταία γιά την γραμμή του Ρεθύμνου, νομίζω είναι λίγοι που θυμούνται το σύντομο πέρασμά του από εκεί-προ μετασκευής- ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ ένα φεγγάρι. Προσωπική μου άποψη, πρέπει να υπήρξε τότε εμπλοκή του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου γιά την απασχόληση αυτή.
Φίλε ΤSS APOLLON, μπορεί να ανεβεί εκείνη η καταπληκτική φωτό του πλοίου στον Πειραιά ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε ΤSS APOLLON, μπορεί να ανεβεί εκείνη η καταπληκτική φωτό του πλοίου στον Πειραιά ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ;


_ Για τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ που το ζητησε_

_Το Αχιλλευς στο λιμανι του Πειραια το   1969     και αποκομα απο την εφημεριδα  ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ με  Ακτοπλοικα δρομολογια     
_
ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ -   Πειραια&.jpgNAYTEMPORIKH ΑΥΓ.1969.psd.jpg
_Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το αρχειο του φιλου Ε.Μαρουδη
__ 
Για λιγο  καιρο εκτελεσε  ακτοπλοικα δρομολογια απο το λιμανι του Πειραια καθε Δευτερα στις 19.00   για Ηρακλειο - Ρεθυμνο,  καθε Τεταρτη στις 19.00 για  Ηρακλειο - Αγιον  Νικολαον - Σητεια,  καθε Παρασκευη στις 10.30 για Ηρακλειον,   και καθε  Σαββατον στις19.00 για Ηρακλειον - Ρεθυμνον    _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πλοίο ήταν πολύ ωραιότερο προ μετασκευής σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Είχε γίνει μόνο μιά μικρή "επέμβαση" προς τα πρύμα. Διακρίνονται κ οι πόρτες του μικρού γκαράζ που διέθετε τότε. Κάποτε το είχα δει πλαγιοδετημένο έξω-έξω στον μεγάλο λιμενοβραχίονα της μαρίνας Ζέας! ¶γνωστο γιατί.
Όσον αφορά τα δρομολόγια, στο Ηράκλειο πώς να ανταγωνιστεί τον Ευθυμιάδη, μόνο στην ταχύτητα μπορούσε να ελπίζει...Αλλά απασχόληση μιάς σαιζόν ήταν, μέχρι να γίνει κρουαζιεερόπλοιο.

----------


## despo

Μερικές καρτ ποσταλ της Ηπειρωτικής.
PHOTO 004despo.jpgPHOTO 013despo Apollo XI.jpgPHOTO 014DESPO (1).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το περίφημο κρουαζιερόπλοιο* "Απόλλων 11"* της Ηπειρωτικής.Το όνομά του παραπέμπει στις ιστορίες του διαστήματος.Το πήρε από το "Απόλλων 11" που ήταν το πρώτο διαστημικό σκάφος που προσγειώθηκε στη Σελήνη.Στις 20 Ιουλίου  1969 ο Armstrong, o οποίος επέβαινε μαζί με άλλους δύο αστροναύτες στο  σκάφος, έκανε το πρώτο του βήμα στη σελήνη και διατύπωσε μια ιστορική  φράση:* "Ένα μικρό βήμα για τον άνθρωπο, ένα γιγαντιαίο άλμα για την ανθρωπότητα".*


Το *Απολλων 11* ερχεται...  26 Φεβρουαριου 1970 στην _Ελληνικη Ναυτιλια._.. Το πλοιο μας θυμιζει το μεγαλο γεγονος του 1969. Μας θυμιζει και το πρωτο βημα στην σεληνη και τον Neal Armstrong που μας εφυγε το 2012. Τον ειχα γνωρισει προσωπικα μια και ηταν αποφοιτος του Πανεπιστημιου Περντιου στην Ινδιανα οπου ημουν για πολλα χρονια. Σοβαρος, ευγενης ανθρωπος. Το κεντρικο κτιριο του Περντιου πηρε το ονομα του.

19700226 Apollon II Ellhn Nautiliakh.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αλλά στην φωτό είναι ο ΟΡΦΕΥΣ...

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137835Ακόμα 2 καρτ ποσταλ της Ηπειρωτικής.


Φουτουριστικές με πολύ άρωμα seventies! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0009despo.jpgΝα δούμε και το σαλόνι 'Φοίβος' οπως γραφει η καρτ ποσταλ.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0015despo.jpgΑλλη μία !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> PHOTO 0015despo.jpgΑλλη μία !


Τα συνημμένα thumbnails φίλε Despo από κάτω δείχνουν καμπίνα των Mediterranean Sea Mediterranean Sky ή κάνω λάθος? Η ταπετσαρία και τα λευκά έπιπλα παραπέμπουν στην εταιρά Καραγεώργη.

----------


## despo

Πολύ σωστά γράφεις φιλε Queen Anna Maria - έχει γίνει κάποιο μπέρδεμα... Δεν ξέρω αν οι διαχειριστές μπορούν να την αφαιρέσουν.

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 024despo.jpgΕστιατόριο Αρτεμις λέει μιά ακόμα καρτ ποσταλ που βρήκα.

----------


## Apostolos

Και καλλιστεία σκύλων εν πλώ!
http://www.euscreen.eu/play.jsp?id=E...97BBF2AED90765

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

APOLLON 11.jpgTο 1980 ο αριθμός στο όνομα από λατινικός (ΧΙ) έγινε αραβικός (11) όπως εδώ στην φωτό. Δεν έχουμε κ πολλές του πλοίου, έτσι;
Σε σχέση με την μετασκευή του ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑΣ, αυτού εδώ μου άρεσε περισσότερο χωρίς να τρελλαίνομαι κιόλας.
Μου άρεσε η κλίση που έδωσε στην πλώρη,οι βαρδιόλες που παρέμειναν κλειστές κ η μη επέκταση του ντεκ στην πρύμη.Εκείνο που το χάλαγε ήταν το κέρατο στην τσιμινιέρα θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι πιό κομψό ή τα άλμπουρα να γίνουν αλά OΡΦΕΥΣ.
Αυτή η πόζα νομίζω το κολακεύει διότι από κατάπλωρα,κατάπρυμα ή από ψηλά φαίνεται το μπαουλοειδές του πλοίου. Κλασικό βορειοιρλανδέζικο φέρρυ μιά χαρά ήταν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

APOLLON 11 a.jpg Oρίστε κ άλλη μιά από την παγόδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

APOLLON II στην Ιθακη απο το http://oldithaki.blogspot.com/2012/02/60.html

Apollon II Ithaki.jpg

Και αρθρο απο τηε _Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη_ της 26ης Φεβρουαριου 1970
19700226 Apollon 11 Ell Nautiliakh.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> APOLLON II στην Ιθακη απο το http://oldithaki.blogspot.com/2012/02/60.html
> 
> Apollon II Ithaki.jpg
> 
> Και αρθρο απο τηε _Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη_ της 26ης Φεβρουαριου 1970
> 19700226 Apollon 11 Ell Nautiliakh.jpg


Στην φωτογραφία της εφημερίδας απεικονίζεται ο ΟΡΦΕΑΣ ενώ η λεζάντα αναφέρεται στο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

AΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 για το φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ που μας έχει χαρίσει ωραίες φωτογραφίες του.

apollon 11-8.jpg

----------


## miltosanagnostou

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία, η οποία πιστεύω είναι άγνωστη
http://www.flickr.com/photos/36156655@N00/12317134605
και η σχετική καταχώρηση στη wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollon_XI

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην wikipedia η φωτό είναι στο Λάγος το 1972. Τι να γύρευε εκεί κάτω;;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στην wikipedia η φωτό είναι στο Λάγος το 1972. Τι να γύρευε εκεί κάτω;;


Μάλλον θα βρέθηκε σε ναύλωση με γύρο δυτικής Αφρικής-Κανάρια που είναι δημοφιλής προορισμός ιδίως τον χειμώνα.

----------


## miltosanagnostou

Τα τουριστικά της Ηπειρωτικής έκαναν το χειμώνα κρουαζιέρες στο νότιο ημισφαίριο, είτε προς Αμερική (Καραϊβική και Αμαζόνιο), είτε προς Αφρική, μέχρι τo Cape Town.





> Στην wikipedia η φωτό είναι στο Λάγος το 1972. Τι να γύρευε εκεί κάτω;;

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 σημαιοστολισμένος στον Πειραιά.
Για τους φίλους miltosanagnostou και Βικτωρ Χιώτης

apollon_11.jpg

----------


## miltosanagnostou

Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η φωτογραφια, οχι μονο το σκαφος, αλλα και τα αρχαια αυτοκινητα.




> ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 σημαιοστολισμένος στον Πειραιά.
> Για τους φίλους miltosanagnostou και Βικτωρ Χιώτης
> 
> apollon_11.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 απο αυτα(αδελφακια-ξαδελφακια) που ειχαν ερθει απο την ιρλανδια ηταν το πιο ομορφα μετασκευασμενο

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 σημαιοστολισμένος στον Πειραιά.
> Για τους φίλους miltosanagnostou και Βικτωρ Χιώτης
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152250


Πιστεύω την ημέρα των εγκαινίων του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα τουριστικά της Ηπειρωτικής έκαναν το χειμώνα κρουαζιέρες στο νότιο ημισφαίριο, είτε προς Αμερική (Καραϊβική και Αμαζόνιο), είτε προς Αφρική, μέχρι τo Cape Town.


To γνωρίζω απλώς δεν ήξερα γιά το βαπόρι αυτό κ επίσης το Λάγος δεν είναι κ κανένας ελκυστικός προορισμός.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πιστευω οτι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 απο αυτα(αδελφακια-ξαδελφακια) που ειχαν ερθει απο την ιρλανδια ηταν το πιο ομορφα μετασκευασμενο


Εμένα μου άρεσαν τα λίγο ή καθόλου μετασκευασμένα με το καμπούνι άθικτο.Παλιό ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ,ΣΟΥΝΙΟΝ,ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ,παλιό ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ.

----------


## miltosanagnostou

Έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις, δύσκολες ίσως, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιος παλιός θα ξέρει τις απαντήσεις.

Να υποθέσω ότι η φωτογραφία είναι από το διαλυτήριο; Μήπως ξέρετε ποιο είναι αυτό το διαλυτήριο στη Μανίλα; Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια φωτογραφία σε προχωρημένη διάλυση, όπως π.χ. εκείνη του Stella Solaris;

Το Απόλλων 11 (ως Regency) έπεσε στον τυφώνα Dan, υπάρχει και εγγραφή για τον Dan εκείνης της χρονιάς στη Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Dan_(1989). 

Όμως όταν προσάραξε εξ αιτίας του τυφώνα είχε επιβάτες ή ήταν καθ' οδόν προς το διαλυτήριο ήδη; Υποθέτω το δεύτερο, αλλά δεν το γνωρίζω.

Στη φωτογραφία εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω σημάδια από το ατυχές γεγονός. Ποια ήταν ακριβώς η ζημιά που έπαθε, ρήγματα, βλάβη στην προπέλλα; Μετά την προσάραξη κατάλαβα ότι πήγε ρυμουλκούμενο στη διάλυση. 

Και μια άλλη ερώτηση: Η εταιρία που το είχε ως Regency μήπως ήταν κάποιου είδους θυγατρική της Ηπειρωτικής;

Να εξηγήσω και τους λόγους του ενδιαφέροντός μου: Έχω κάνει πολλά ταξίδια στα παιδικά μου χρόνια με το εν λόγω σκάφος, ο πατέρας μου ήταν μηχανικός όταν αυτό ανήκε στην Ηπειρωτική. Η παράθεση όλων αυτών των στοιχείων ήταν για μένα πολύ συγκινητική. Για πολύ καιρό όμως δεν ήξερα πώς κατέληξε.

Παρεμπιπτόντως γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά και το Stella Solaris, που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Βέβαια ήταν η μέρα με τη νύχτα, διότι το Solaris ήταν εντελώς άλλης κλάσης, αλλά είχε πρόβλημα ευστάθειας και στη φουρτούνα υπέφερε. Ήταν κάτι σαν το Grand Eastern.





> Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 όταν πουλήθηκε το 1981 σε Μεξικανούς περιπλανήθηκε στην Καραϊβική, αλλά σύντομα βρέθηκε στις Φιλιππίνες.
> Εκεί προσάραξε σε κάποιο τυφώνα το 1989 και τελικά διαλύθηκε μετά από ενα χρόνο.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη σε αυτόν που τη ζήτησε... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51218
> πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## Ellinis

Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι από το διαλυτήριο αλλά από την προετοιμασία για να βγεί το καράβι για κρουαζιέρες ως REGENCY. Νομίζω οτι η εταιρία ήταν Μεξικάνικη. Απ'οτι μου είχε μεταφέρει άνθρωπος που ήταν τότε στην Ηπειρωτική, οι Μεξικανοί είχαν αρχικά καπαρώσει το ΑΤΛΑΣ αλλά τελικά κάτι "στράβωσε" και κατέληξαν με το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11. Λογικά η φωτογραφία είναι σε κάποιο λιμάνι της Καραϊβικής, θα έλεγα στη Φλόριντα. 
Από όσο θυμάμαι από ότι έχω διαβάσει το πλοίο ήταν κενό όταν προσάραξε και μάλλον ανενεργό. Δεν ξέρω τι ζημιές έπαθε αλλά για να διαλυθεί στην - ασυνήθιστη για διαλύσεις - Μανίλα και όχι στα κοντινά παραδοσιακά διαλυτήρια του Κaohsiunng μάλλον σημαίνει οτι δεν ήταν σε θέση να πάει ως εκεί με ασφάλεια. Φωτογραφία από τη διάλυση εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει.

----------


## miltosanagnostou

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατατοπιστική απάντηση.




> Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι από το διαλυτήριο αλλά από την προετοιμασία για να βγεί το καράβι για κρουαζιέρες ως REGENCY. Νομίζω οτι η εταιρία ήταν Μεξικάνικη. Απ'οτι μου είχε μεταφέρει άνθρωπος που ήταν τότε στην Ηπειρωτική, οι Μεξικανοί είχαν αρχικά καπαρώσει το ΑΤΛΑΣ αλλά τελικά κάτι "στράβωσε" και κατέληξαν με το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11. Λογικά η φωτογραφία είναι σε κάποιο λιμάνι της Καραϊβικής, θα έλεγα στη Φλόριντα. 
> Από όσο θυμάμαι από ότι έχω διαβάσει το πλοίο ήταν κενό όταν προσάραξε και μάλλον ανενεργό. Δεν ξέρω τι ζημιές έπαθε αλλά για να διαλυθεί στην - ασυνήθιστη για διαλύσεις - Μανίλα και όχι στα κοντινά παραδοσιακά διαλυτήρια του Κaohsiunng μάλλον σημαίνει οτι δεν ήταν σε θέση να πάει ως εκεί με ασφάλεια. Φωτογραφία από τη διάλυση εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 με δρόμο
apollon 11-1.jpg

και μια εικόνα από το πρυμνιό ντεκ
apollon 11 deck.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O φίλος GIANNISMANTZOYRIS έρριξε πάλι έναν πύραυλο! :Fat:

----------


## Ellinis

Mια μπροσούρα του 1972 με το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΧΙ και πολύ χρώμα εποχής

apollo1.jpg

apollo2.jpg

apollo3.jpg

apollo4.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mια μπροσούρα του 1972 με το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΧΙ και πολύ χρώμα εποχής
> 
> apollo1.jpg
> 
> apollo2.jpg
> 
> apollo3.jpg
> 
> apollo4.jpg


Έτσι ήταν όλες οι μπροσούρες των καραβιών της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ στις αρχές δεκαετίας 70. Μία παρατήρηση για την μεσαία σελίδα των προορισμών της κρουαζιέρας: Κάτω δεξιά υπάρχει η φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ύδρας με τα χαρακτηριστικά πέτρινα δίδυμα κτίρια του λιμεναρχείου η οποία δεν είναι στους προορισμούς σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη της μπροσούρας.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά, όπου αναφέρετε το 1968 ως έτος λήψης, βλέπουμε στου Τζελέπη πλαγιοδετημένο και ένα πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της Ηπειρωτικής. Πρέπει να είναι το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ που ξέρουμε ότι έκανε δρομολόγια προς Ρέθυμνο το 1969. Οι Ποταμιάνοι το είχαν αγοράσει ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα και αρχικά το ονόμασαν ΟΡΦΕΥΣ αλλά σε μικρό διάστημα μετονομάστηκε σε ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ ΙΙ - ίσως με το σκεπτικό να δρομολογηθεί σε κρουαζιέρες. Τελικά ταξίδεψε ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ στην ακτοπλοΐα, ίσως το όνομα άλλαξε για να ταιριάζει με τα επίσης ακτοπλοϊκά ΑΤΡΕΥΣ και ΑΙΓΕΥΣ - που ανήκαν όμως στον ξάδελφο τους Πέτρο Ποταμιάνο.

Achilleus 1968, φωτογραφία GOLDNER.jpg
(c)αρχείο Goldner

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Σε μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά, όπου αναφέρετε το 1968 ως έτος λήψης, βλέπουμε στου Τζελέπη πλαγιοδετημένο και ένα πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της Ηπειρωτικής. Πρέπει να είναι το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ που ξέρουμε ότι έκανε δρομολόγια προς Ρέθυμνο το 1969. Οι Ποταμιάνοι το είχαν αγοράσει ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα και αρχικά το ονόμασαν ΟΡΦΕΥΣ αλλά σε μικρό διάστημα μετονομάστηκε σε ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ ΙΙ - ίσως με το σκεπτικό να δρομολογηθεί σε κρουαζιέρες. Τελικά ταξίδεψε ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ στην ακτοπλοΐα, ίσως το όνομα άλλαξε για να ταιριάζει με τα επίσης ακτοπλοϊκά ΑΤΡΕΥΣ και ΑΙΓΕΥΣ - που ανήκαν όμως στον ξάδελφο τους Πέτρο Ποταμιάνο.
> 
> Achilleus 1968, φωτογραφία GOLDNER.jpg
> (c)αρχείο Goldner


Aris do you have a sharper image of this very interesting and rare photo ?

----------


## Ellinis

Hi Henry, it is only a small part of a photo I found it ib the web, unfortunately in low resolution.

Interestingly, not only she changed three names in 1968/69 but she was involved in an alleged charter to Enso Atlantic Shipping for summer sailings between Greenock and Toronto which included her being renamed EROS. But this did not materialized.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Hi Henry, it is only a small part of a photo I found it ib the web, unfortunately in low resolution.
> 
> Interestingly, not only she changed three names in 1968/69 but she was involved in an alleged charter to Enso Atlantic Shipping for summer sailings between Greenock and Toronto which included her being renamed EROS. But this did not materialized.


Thanks for the information Aris.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά, όπου αναφέρετε το 1968 ως έτος λήψης, βλέπουμε στου Τζελέπη πλαγιοδετημένο και ένα πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της Ηπειρωτικής. Πρέπει να είναι το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ που ξέρουμε ότι έκανε δρομολόγια προς Ρέθυμνο το 1969.
> 
> Achilleus 1968, φωτογραφία GOLDNER.jpg
> (c)αρχείο Goldner


 Επειδή τελευταία συζήτήσαμε γιά πλοία που έδεναν κάποτε στη μαρίνα Ζέας,το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ ήταν ένα από αυτά κ πιό αυγκεκριμένα όταν το έφερε ο Ποταμιάνος.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To APOLLON   11  σε δυο ποζες απο το  ShipSpotting

_http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=3157070
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=3157069

----------

